# Good tankmate



## ophelia (May 29, 2006)

I now have only a 29g tank, with one x. phytophagus (Christmas Fulu) He is about 4 yrs old. I would like to add 'something' to the tank. Is there anything? I am really thinking about getting another big tank. It has been over a year since the 'crash.' And I miss all my beautiful fish.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

has the fish been ny himself for 4 years?...if so id imagine it might be difficult to introduce new fish if hes been alone his whole life....i think it would work if u are gettin a bigger tank


----------



## ophelia (May 29, 2006)

That is what I thought too.


----------

